# Kate Moss for Topshop beaded fringe dress anyone know where I can find this



## Barbie1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Its out of stock everywhere I have looked online and I dont know if they are going to be getting anymore in stock .Anyone know anything about this ?

  I need to buy this dress for my birthday its amazing .
  I just cant find it anywhere as of yet.

  It is sold out at Topshop, Nordstrom etc....


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2014)

Try eBay?


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 16, 2014)

I looked but they dont have a size 2 which is what I think my size would be in the dress even though I have never bought from Topshop before this.Oh well I did just buy a dress from shopbop. Maybe they will have more of her collection for Christmas back in stock hopefully this dress was like 500 dollars or close to it and now its marked down to 150 but its sold out in every size .Just my luck.It would be like the perfect new years dress too.


----------

